# Anyone running a 2015 Suburban on the beach?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I'm in need of a new tow & beach vehicle. Considering a used 2015 suburban with max trailering package. How is the clearance in the front for beach driving? How difficult will it be to install front hitch or mounts for surf rack?

Thanks,


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

You will need the levelling kit for the front end. It raises the front end up 3 inches. The black air dam at the bottom of the front cowl will drag the sand badly and can pop the corners of the front clip where it meets the fenders. When you get it done get the front end realigned as well. we did ours and it made a huge difference in the sand.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2018)

I have an 08 2500 Suburban. I had a leveling kit put in, did an alignment, and took off the air dam. Does great. Had it up and down the Outer Banks and Fort Fisher. 

Do the same, and you will be fine. I could not find a front hitch mount for the 2500 because of the oil cooler and tranny cooler mounted on the front. Probably could get one fabricated, but I just built a big one for the back. With the max trailering, you may have the same issue on the front.


----------

